# Best Catfishing spots on GMR???



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am going to head to the GMR and catfish on saturday. Where are the best spots to go for it i live in middletown so close to middletown would be great. Also what is best bait to use and should i fish bottom or how deep and fish for channels or shovelheads?? Any advice would help thanks i only paylake fish and want to river fish this year


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

welcome to the site, youll find out that this board is not very paylake friendly but asking and contributing will get you plenty of answes, I d suggest doing some searches as no one will be giving out their favorite spots. In the Middletown area there is some great water about anywhere you can access the river. Flatheads are about done for the year with colder water temps but channels should be your target all winter. Fresh cut shad would be my bait of choice. Good luck and be sure to post your results, good or bad, as you get more posts under your belt, folks will start to give you more information. 

Salmonid


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks! Yea i am only 20 and i have not fished in the GMR. I would like to more because i dont really like the paylakes i just fish them because i dont know anywhere good to go for cat in the river or what kind of bait or anything to use? Would you fish top about 4-8 feet deep or bottom? I would like to get more into fishing in river it is free too that is a big plus. Any help would be great


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

we fish bottom with a 2-4 oz sinker depending on current, and 4/0 circle hooks. the typical depth in that area is about 3-6 foot use cut shad, shrimp works too for channels. just scout and put in the work, you'll find a good spot.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Just look for some deep water and use cut bait. I use creek chubs mostly, just cut their head a little behind the gills but keep it connected to the body this will get the blood flowing, hook them up thru the body, and cast out with a split shot weight to keep it from rolling on the river floor. Fish right before sunset and the next 30 minutes after. If you don't get any bites at that hole move on to the next.


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help. I was planning on going from about 11 in morning til about 3 or 4? What do you guys think?


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

dk00 said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. I was planning on going from about 11 in morning til about 3 or 4? What do you guys think?



If I had to pick a time to fish for catfish it would be right before sunset and the next 30 minutes of dark. But hey, fish when you can, fish are feeding all day long somewhere


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol ok thanks yea i can only get out during morning and afternoon hours usually so i guess i have to fish then. Where are some general areas in middletown to start out?


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

dk00 said:


> Lol ok thanks yea i can only get out during morning and afternoon hours usually so i guess i have to fish then. Where are some general areas in middletown to start out?


I would help you out if I could but I live up north, maybe someone in your area can at least suggest a jumping off point for you.


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all your help though! I appreciate it.


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Under 122 bridge and south will get u started


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

This time of year, mid day is prime time so dont let the times affect your decision on going or not. me and a buddy took about 25 channels last sat from 8:30 - 3:00 pm. 

Salmonid


----------



## impruvr (Nov 13, 2010)

Best place to fish for catfish in the GMR . . . is in the water!


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah this time of year during the day is really good.Try chicken livers also but make sure 2 tie them up with bait mesh or panny hose so they will stay on the hook lol.1/2 0z to 1 0z of weight throw to the edge of the current and where the still water is and let it bump the bottom.I dont like to use alot of weight so that way i can feel the bites easier.:B


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I fish the bottom on the GMR for catfish. Cut bait, minnows, worms, and corn all work pretty well for cats. Just find a nice place with slow current where you can sit down at and throw a line out. Thats honestly the best way to find a new fishing spot. Good luck hope you catch plenty.

Chris


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

mason08 said:


> Under 122 bridge and south will get u started


I will start here. Is there any specific spots to look at casting to under that bridge?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

gmrcatman uses peanut butter, and tears em up


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

leftfordead88 said:


> gmrcatman uses peanut butter, and tears em up



How does he rig up peanut butter?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

QueticoMike said:


> How does he rig up peanut butter?


I got a new blender last year and decided to "recycle" my old one by putting it in my garage to use it to blend up horrific catfish bait concoctions like "Koolaid Liver Soup" and "Peanut Butter Blood Balls". I've used peanut butter and flour before as a thickener, but I add bloodbait to it and make a really nasty smelling mutated dough-ball! I think it works because the peanut oils carry pretty well in the water.

My go-to channel catfish bait is still chicken liver bought the day before, mixed with flour and red Koolaid, and then left outside to dry out a bit. It usually stays on the hooks without panty-hose, and it spares you the queerness of having to go to the grocery store and buy women's underlinings. 

If you were down in Cinci I could put you on some good spots, good luck with the GMR. That's not my normal stomping grounds. I always use BING maps for good satellite views before I head out.

GL!


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Look for any kind of structure like log jams concrete stuff like that.And if ur married like me just use ur wifes panyhose so u dont have to buy them lol
:B


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

And if u use corn exspect to catch carp they love that stuff.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If you really want to catch just channels and no other species,( its rare but Ive caught them all on these baits) I d stick with cut bait, Chicken Livers and shrimp. any type of dough ball will get you carp and suckers, same with corn. I sen tya my contact info so just get ahold of me when you can get out and Ill see if we cant shed some light on this whole addicting river thing....

Things to bring to a river trip, a pair of quality rod holders, circle hooks, enough weights to keep your bait down and then always bring a bunch of backup rigs since where youll be fishing is snag city. Bring a foldup chait/Bucket to sit on, dress overly warm this time of year, just sitting on the river bank can be down right brutal with cold winds and you not moving around much. Last thing, bring a camera so you can release all your wild native fish right back into there natural habitat, trust me, youll feel better about that then any overpriced, overfished, underfed paypond fish youve ever caught. 

Salmonid


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah you will get addicted to river fishing...i know i use to be a big paylaker but wont catch me at 1 now.Anybody can catch fish in a bowl but this will be more challenging but dont get discuraged just hang in there and u will find some nice productive holes


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

I might be out this weekend in that area.Saturday most likely after 3.


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

My plan is to head out about 10:30 or 11 tomorrow and stay til 3 or 4. trying a few different spots around the area probably. My bait will be chicken breasts cut up and put in cherry koolaid overnight. I have heard this works well? But what do i know? lol also anyone know of any baitshops still open that sells shad or anything? Because i do not have cast net to catch my bait. And wont have time to go buy one before tomorrow. I would like to fish for channels or Shovelhead. But if i catch a carp i dont mind. Just want to catch something. Also has anyone ever used Bass minnows to catch anything out in the river?


----------



## StillWater (Mar 7, 2010)

25A just south of Miamisburg,,rice field (ballpark),, e z access along bike path and lots of cats here !!!


----------

